# New 3 D printer



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Any body seen the one offered by Micro Mark. Has anybody bought one. $725. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw it. Seems someone said, if you were doing very large things you needed one with a heated plate underneath. Mark Dashaw has been doing a lot with 3-D printing over on LSC and he has a business section lower down in the forums where he discusses things he's making. http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/36/mark-s-3d-printing
David Bodnar has been doing some stuff also and has a good article on his web page. Might check those out for info.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered a MakerGear M2, but it hasn't shipped yet. I was going to get the Micro-Mark initially, but went out to look at 3D Printer reviews on the web. No reviews on the Micro-Mark unit were available, so I went with what was there.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The MicroMark is also a KIT with an estimated 30 hours of construction time.


----------

